# What's a good plant that carpets a tank surface?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I've seen some amazong pictures of plants that carpet the bottom of a tank... but find little info about them online.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Do not even try Dwarf Baby tears or Glossostigma. Everyone loves the looks of these from various shows but they require a lot of water movement, light, and CO2. Most are actually grown in a few inches of water and then once there is a lawn, you fill the tank up.

For a basic tank I would suggest Dwarf sags or baby tears (not dwarf). They grow about 2-3in tall and eventually make a decent dense carpet.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

That's too bad. Anything else that's not too hard to grow?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Hairgrass and Dwarf swords, I believe. 

If you don't need a lawn, I personally like a few spaced out crypts. They add a lot of color and shape to a tank. Also a Tiger Lotus lily would be cool. Check out my tank for a few ideas on plants.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Where can I find out more about that co2 system you have?


----------



## Fishman Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

Riccia Fluitans can be grown on the substrate as well as surface pretty easily. Tie it to down to a submerged object to get it started


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

echinodorous sp,hornwort,anacharis p plants can grow very well....


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Most carpet plants require high light. One of my personal favs is UG (Utricularia Graminifolia).

Another good choice is Dwarf Hair Grass. Instead of letting it all grow to size, keep certain areas trimmed down to give it a lawn look while retaining some to size for contrast.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Just saw a picture of the Utricularia Graminifolia and I really like it... just don't know where to buy some. Did see an auction on eBay but it's realy no more then just 1 or two strands for $10 after shipping.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't see how some people get this carpeted look even with high light. I see their tanks and they've got bright lights but there are so many plants creating tons of shadows.... how is all the light getting to the tank bed?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Big plants in back, smaller in front. And for some like hairgrass, and dwarf sags light is not as important as good water movement for CO2 and nutrients.


----------

